# Glass aquarium scratches



## love_my_fish (Sep 17, 2006)

I have an aquarium that is probably around 10 years old (bought new). The glass seems excessively scratched up. I realize some scratches are probably from the gravel or movement of rocks over the years, but lots of them are horizontal lines -- can razor blades scratch the glass? Is it just getting old? Also, the seams, or plastic adhesive, in the corners is coming off -- is this a problem? I'm worried if the scratches might become crackes. I am mostly noticing this in the front glass.


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Have you/ Do you have a magnet/algea scraper? Sometimes little pieces of sand/gravel can get inbetween the scraper and the magnet and cause scratches.


----------



## love_my_fish (Sep 17, 2006)

Ah, yes, I did use one briefly (kept falling into the tanks), can't remember if I used it on this tank, but would explain it as I have experienced that before, and I know the gravel I have in the particular tank is easy to scratch glass.


----------



## Nick (Aug 2, 2006)

Well then that is the most suitable answer 

Nick


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Razor blades will most likely scratch the plastic tanks but less likely on glass.


----------



## fiona (Jul 27, 2006)

flattrack23 said:


> Have you/ Do you have a magnet/algea scraper? Sometimes little pieces of sand/gravel can get inbetween the scraper and the magnet and cause scratches.


i have a round tank, is there any type of scraper that i could use/get gor this?
at the moment i use a new kitchen sponge that u use for pots and pans!!!! :roll:


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi Fiona.
what sort of round tank do you have ?


----------



## love_my_fish (Sep 17, 2006)

So is it possible to get the glass buffed? Or would I be better off getting a new tank if the scratches drive me crazy? And what about the sealant in the corners of the tank? Is it a problem that it is coming off? Should it be replaced?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

love_my_fish said:


> So is it possible to get the glass buffed? Or would I be better off getting a new tank if the scratches drive me crazy? And what about the sealant in the corners of the tank? Is it a problem that it is coming off? Should it be replaced?


There's no way to make the scratches disappear.:dunno: You are better off replacing it if you have money to spend.
As for sealant, if you don't attend to it, then your tank will leak. So you should have it replace.


----------

